# Stand a chance to WIN @ BLCK



## Richio (4/7/18)

*




*


*Click the link below and complete the puzzle to see our big reveal*

LINK TO PUZZLE ​​
*Simply complete the puzzle in the fastest time possible*​
*Screenshot the completed puzzle (along with your time an number of pieces, must be 63 pieces)*​
*Post your screenshot on this thread*​
*You can enter as many times as you like, your best time will be chosen*​Rules:
Puzzle must be 63 pieces
Puzzle completed in the fast time will win the voucher
Fastest Time will be chosen from entries on ecigssa, facebook & instagram
Competition ends 11/07/2018
No sharing or duplicating of entries (immediate disqualification)
In the event of a draw, a winner will be randomised
Competition is closed to Blck Vapour employees
Any attempts to Photoshop or bypass the rules will result in disqualification​​

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Yagya (4/7/18)

I had some tome to play this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/7/18)

PS not actually entering  I just like puzzles...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/18)

Now that was fun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (4/7/18)

Cool Comp!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JohnoF (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/18)

Thanks for this game... I got lost an hour or two of my day! It was fun!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ZeeRSA (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (4/7/18)

Does this count, we will just average everyone's time above and say I completed in 4 min

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)

8:34...

How many times am I going to play this to try and beat you guys?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dane vape 01 (4/7/18)

Could have been better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/7/18)

Mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/7/18)

Stosta said:


> 8:34...
> 
> How many times am I going to play this to try and beat you guys?!



8:13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/7/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> 8:13


Will have to send a PM for the words I want to say to you right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)

Dane vape 01 said:


> Could have been better


Done pretty well considering you were using a tablet.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (4/7/18)

I shall keep trying to better my score. Difficult on my phone... But won't give up

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)

Much better on a proper keyboard.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/18)

I have no chance but that was fun , thanks @Richio . I feel like buying a puzzle now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)

5:00

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn (5/7/18)

The current best of 2:59 is going to be impossible to beat! Must be some witchery involved....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gimli (5/7/18)

There 4:50


----------



## Resistance (5/7/18)

Shame





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

@Richio - this is *AWESOME*

It took me 4 minutes 58 seconds!!!

*Done*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

It's Puzzling how Puzzled I am at trying to puzzle this puzzle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

Silver said:


> @Richio - this is *AWESOME*
> 
> It took me 4 minutes 58 seconds!!!
> 
> ...



That is really cool @Silver - I couldn't have done it better myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/18)

Not a winning score but I'm pretty chuffed I knocked 12min off from my last score.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (5/7/18)

Think I am getting slower 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/7/18)

The top score is 2 mins and 38 seconds !! There are 63 pieces which means 2 second a piece !! Impossible unless u have a eidetic memory

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/7/18)

Plenty of this me to practice and hit the high score I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (5/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iced6331 (6/7/18)

After messing around for a while I could finally get it down to 4:21. Still far away from the top though xD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapessa (6/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 137800
> 
> 
> Think I am getting slower
> ...


I think I'm getting old. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (6/7/18)

Seriously doubt I could get any faster than that. I dunno how you go faster without slowing time down!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/7/18)

Greyz said:


> Seriously doubt I could get any faster than that. I dunno how you go faster without slowing time down!
> View attachment 137925


My best is 4 mins. I am going to get my nephew do try and beat the best score

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (7/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My best is 4 mins. I am going to get my nephew do try and beat the best score



I am going to give this to my 12 year old and promise him a Xbox 1 if he beats 2:20

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Iced6331 (7/7/18)

Getting better at it, but at this point, those top two seem to be out of reach haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iced6331 (8/7/18)

Managed to climb the leader board. Even though there is a post of Facebook with 1:05 time (I call bs) I am still pretty happy with myself.




PS: I closed all my porn tabs before posting so don't bother looking

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Iced6331 (8/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iced6331 (8/7/18)




----------



## Raindance (8/7/18)

Shaved off a few seconds.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/7/18)

Slower again! ...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iced6331 (9/7/18)

This is the fastest I think I will get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Iced6331 (9/7/18)

Slashpuppy keeps raising the bar 
I feel like I reach my limit everytime, but appreciating the challenge.


----------



## Raindance (9/7/18)

Tablets suck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iced6331 (9/7/18)

The feeling you get when you beat your PB is amazing.


----------



## Iced6331 (10/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iced6331 (10/7/18)

Could have been better as I started freaking out towards the end xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/7/18)

I give up... Can't get anything less than 5 mins

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Iced6331 (10/7/18)

This was tough

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iced6331 (11/7/18)

I had a good run, but I think it is time for me to give up as well.

Thanks @Richio and BLCK Flavour for the competition, it was a lot of fun


----------



## Richio (11/7/18)

Last day to try your luck on this, @Iced6331 is kicking ass


----------



## Bulldog (11/7/18)

Can't get close to @Iced6331


----------



## Raindance (11/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Can't get close to @Iced6331


Yip, I will submit my 1:43 entry just before closing tonight.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/7/18)

Greyz said:


> I am going to give this to my 12 year old and promise him a Xbox 1 if he beats 2:20


Might have to go the same route, at least they know what they are doing. I sure as hell don’t.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Iced6331 (11/7/18)

Just to clarify I only managed to get under 2min once haha. I haven't managed to get to that time again, but I am still gonna try get under 1:50

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richio (13/7/18)

*Thank you to all who participated in our puzzle competition, The well deserved winner of the R2000 voucher is Ian Fritz (facebook entry) with a time of 1:50. Congratulations Ian Fritz*
*
We've also decided to add in a 2nd place voucher worth R500 for @Iced6331 as anyone who completed the puzzle would know, getting a time under 2 minutes takes skill.




*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (13/7/18)

Well done guys!

Hahahahahaha I'm no 12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Congratulations to the winners, enjoy the prizes. I tried once but my coordination quickly showed me that a time of 20 mins wasn’t going to cut it. Or is the gray in my beard telling me something else.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (13/7/18)

Richio said:


> *Thank you to all who participated in our puzzle competition, The well deserved winner of the R2000 voucher is Ian Fritz (facebook entry) with a time of 1:50. Congratulations Ian Fritz
> 
> We've also decided to add in a 2nd place voucher worth R500 for @Iced6331 as anyone who completed the puzzle would know, getting a time under 2 minutes takes skill.
> 
> ...


Great fun competition, thanks. To the winners, well done guys! Enjoy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (13/7/18)

This was my 2nd try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (13/7/18)

Well done @Iced6331 on coming 2nd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/18)

Well done @Iced6331 
Great comp @Richio !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/7/18)

Well done to the winners, and great comp @Richio !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Iced6331 (15/7/18)

Thanks everyone and especially thanks to @Richio and BLCK Flavour for the second place prize. 
The puzzle was a great deal of fun and quite the challenge. The best part for me was thinking I was at my limit and then improving my time ever so slowly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

